# Anyone near ElMansoura?



## Maryam E G (May 18, 2011)

Really want someone who knows the area. I have been here three years, cannot find a telephone book with yellow pages, the Egypt Yellow Pages aren't much of a resource for me, as most listings are for areas other than mine.
Would like to locate someone who has access to flower seeds, maybe has their own garden, would let me compensate them for sending me some seeds, or if in the area, my husband could meet up with them.
I think if I keep looking, sooner or later, someone will surface. Seems only thing there is alot of here is waiting and waiting for something so simple.:faint2:


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

with yellowpages you can search specific for El Mansoura.


----------



## Maryam E G (May 18, 2011)

thanks, I already tried that. Nothing there but buying by the ton. I don't need that for my balocny.


----------



## Fatima (Nov 6, 2010)

A friends of mine wanted to move to mansourah, they say the living is cheap there but its a village after all, i have some friends who live in Mansourah. Il try find then and get back to u iA


----------



## Maryam E G (May 18, 2011)

I don't understand why people think Mansoura is a village. There are over 200,000 people living here. A village to me has under 1,000. Now that is rural. In the US, any place with 200,000 people is called a city.
It would be great to connect with some expats in Mansoura. I hear there are about 10 Americans here, but have only met one, and then she moved away.


----------



## Fatima (Nov 6, 2010)

yes alot of them have gone back but they should be coming within the next few months, i heard rents really cheap there and studies there are good. mA


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Maryam E G said:


> I don't understand why people think Mansoura is a village. There are over 200,000 people living here. A village to me has under 1,000. Now that is rural. In the US, any place with 200,000 people is called a city.
> It would be great to connect with some expats in Mansoura. I hear there are about 10 Americans here, but have only met one, and then she moved away.


In terms of infrastructure and/or the available "services" then apart from few neighborhoods in Cairo, Alexandria, or some areas where tourists can be located, then you'd realize that the rest of Egypt is just a real huge village........

It got NOTHING to do with the number of population in here.........Not for me anyway! 

As for the seeds, suppose you're trying to find those cause you're interested in gardening that's all? If so then try any local "nursery"? I do not live in Mansoura or anywhere near it, but where I live and the "cities" nearby there's always at least one nursery in each "city" which is usually located couple kilometers away from the city on the main road to it, don't think you'd have a problem finding whatever seeds in there, and if the owners won't sell the seeds just to make more money, then they'd be more than just happy to sell you the whole plant itself for more money.......

Good luck!


----------



## madany (Jun 3, 2011)

Maryam E G said:


> Really want someone who knows the area. I have been here three years, cannot find a telephone book with yellow pages, the Egypt Yellow Pages aren't much of a resource for me, as most listings are for areas other than mine.
> Would like to locate someone who has access to flower seeds, maybe has their own garden, would let me compensate them for sending me some seeds, or if in the area, my husband could meet up with them.
> I think if I keep looking, sooner or later, someone will surface. Seems only thing there is alot of here is waiting and waiting for something so simple.:faint2:


Hej,

i just moved to New Damietta a few months ago, which is near to El Mansoura. If you can tell what you need, i can search and tell you. My husband and I have a few friends from Mansura and we go many times there.


bye bye Maya


----------



## Maryam E G (May 18, 2011)

Oh Joy! 
We finally found a plant nursery just on the outskirts of Mansoura. I actually found plants that I loved and had in the states. I can't believe the incredibly low prices compared to what I would have had to pay in the states. Just amazing. 
Thanks to everyone who has added suggestions to help me out. Already some of my plants flowers are drying up and making seeds for me to save till next year. 
Hurray!
Now, if I can find a crockpot, I will be in heaven. It's always something , isn't it?


----------

